# Funny Halloween Prank



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Drive Thru Skeleton Driver Prank

LoL


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83570292/


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

needed a good laugh not peeing my pants lololo


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

That is way funny!!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

That's one of the funniest videos I've seen this season!!!!!


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

omg That's Great!


----------

